# Flying flights



## ND Cooper

Can any one tell me if you can fly 10 or less flying flights, like NY flying flights, do they still fly as a flock, in other words, together, or would they have a tendency to fly individually.
I have seen pictures of NY flying flights, but only in large numbers.
I don't want to have a lot of birds. Thankyou, ND Cooper


----------



## Snowbird Sue

Hi ND Cooper! I have no idea, but it sure is a good question. I am sure someone will be along who has more experience with this than I do. I'd be interested in the answer, too.


----------



## ND Cooper

I'm also wondering if this breed of bird (NY Flying Flight) would fit into this environment (North Dakota), Wheat farms as far as the eye can see!
Would they want to have tall city buildings, with windy conditions, I would'nt want to obtain some, just to have them pack their bags and get out of dodge! ND Cooper


----------



## Snowbird Sue

Hi ND Cooper! Did you do a search on them? I have no idea, but thought by now, some of the seniors would have been posting by now. I would think that googling that breed might give you some idea, a I am of no help so far I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Flights definitely like flying in kits, even if it's just 10. The more the better probably, but I'm sure you could get them to fly in a group with less in the flock. It doesn't matter if they're in the city or not; they'll fly anyways. If they don't seem to want to fly, just get a long pole (preferably with a flag of some kind on the end) to shoo them off the roof of the loft (and try not to scare them too badly?). From the sounds of it, you have a nice place to have flying pigeons. Open skies would make it easier to get them up there. I have tons of trees so it's sort of hard to get my rollers and flights to want to fly. My homers have no problem but the rest...eh, they're just happy being lazy I guess


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Let me try to find some stuff that might help. (or just some Flight related things you can check out)


http://pigeonracing.homestead.com/sam_damommio_interviewe_flying_flights.html
http://pigeonracing.homestead.com/Bailin_Flying_Flights.html
http://pigeonracing.homestead.com/The_Domestic_show_and_NewYork_FlyingFlight.html

Because so many things come up with 'flight', 'flying', and 'pigeon', it's hard to search and come up with something actually about Domestic Flights/Flying Flights. Add NY to ir and a bunch of unrelated stuff comes up. Hopefully someone that also has flights and knows more about them will come to give you more info.


----------



## Guest

hi , I have a handful of flying flights myself and although they are beautiful birds (I love the crested myself) they are a bit slower in flight then homing pigeons and it kinda makes it easier to be picked off by hawks if you have them around . Other then that they basically kit an fly the same as homing pigeons as mine fly with my homers .. I dont live in the city and Ive never ever had one fly off on me lol so dont think they prefer it and Im sure they would do well where your at too as long as you have a place for them to call home Im sure they will stick with you.. If you ask me they are very easy to handle, train and raise , mine are not as hyper as most homers are but when out they do like to clap their wings alot and show off ..they are very good at raising young and are very prolific too so you cant help but fall in love with them and I think you would love them too .. heres some older pics of some of mine in the loft but again the hawks seem to love them as much as me  heres some of my flight pigeons Elvis and Red his brother in the second pic ,hes the red one  
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2259549450100568353AeuDdp?vhost=pets
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2025176690100568353ZEhpVi?vhost=pets


----------



## Guest

heres a loft in brookyn that has probably some of the best flying flights around he used to have a great site but now its gone ,just something to look thru if you get a chance  http://jscms.jrn.columbia.edu/cns/2005-05-03/altman-pigeons


----------



## ND Cooper

Thank's Sue, Mary, and Lakota! 
I did not realize that flying flights flew slower, than homers, In fact I thought that they were faster! But not faster than racing homers. Fast group flying, that is.
I really like the black+white coloring, but maybe that is what attracts the hawks 
I'm trying to figure out some good backyard flyers to have, that really won't attract a lot of attention, that will fly good and I don't have to have a lot of them. I've considered rollers, but I don't want that much attention.
I've even considered a mix of Homer+ flying flight+Tippler! I wonder If anyone out there has attempted doing the same thing? I would probly have too many birds then.
I'm thinking tipplers might be the answere for me. I will keep my 6 old racing homers though, as I've never culled, and have NO interest in doing so!
ND Cooper, I've allready built a small roller kit box loft, but can't decide what birds to get


----------



## MaryOfExeter

ND Cooper said:


> Thank's Sue, Mary, and Lakota!
> I did not realize that flying flights flew slower, than homers, In fact I thought that they were faster! But not faster than racing homers. Fast group flying, that is.
> *I really like the black+white coloring, but maybe that is what attracts the hawks*
> I'm trying to figure out some good backyard flyers to have, that really won't attract a lot of attention, that will fly good and I don't have to have a lot of them. I've considered rollers, but I don't want that much attention.
> I've even considered a mix of Homer+ flying flight+Tippler! I wonder If anyone out there has attempted doing the same thing? I would probly have too many birds then.
> I'm thinking tipplers might be the answere for me. I will keep my 6 old racing homers though, as I've never culled, and have NO interest in doing so!
> ND Cooper, I've allready built a small roller kit box loft, but can't decide what birds to get


Any pigeons will attract hawks, but they just go after the ones that stand out. In a flock of black pigeons, they'll normally pick off the white one, or in a flock of red pigeons, they'll get the blue one. Still color doesn't matter much, because slower pigeons are always easier for them to get.

Homers are the fastest and will fly a long time if they feel like it (especially if they're not full, but not really hungry. and if it's a nice day). Homers and racers are basically the same thing, it's just racers are raced, and bred for the "best" racing ability. Anyways, tipplers or any other highfliers would be good. Tipplers and Flights will both fly for long periods of time, but I'm pretty sure Tipplers get up higher. I personally like homers more regardless of whether I race them or just have them to enjoy their loft flying (nice days with a bit of wind is really fun to watch  ). I'm no matter what you pick, you'll end up enjoying them  It's just hard to decide which to try...


----------



## ND Cooper

I've been watching You Tube, Tipplers and Flying Flights.
So far, i'm leaning closer to Tipplers. My thinking is, that I won't need as many birds, plus for me , when they fly, It does'nt matter if they fly real high.
I'm just wondering about losses, not from hawks, but from flyoffs- non returns. I wonder if that would happen, too often for my likeing.
Further study is required. I'm keeping myself from getting in a rush  
How long that lasts, who knows!  
ND Cooper


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well you said you have a nice clear view for the most part right? That'll help if the birds get scared and fly a bit too far. We've had a few rollers scatter from a hawk, land in a tree across the road (out of sight of the loft from where he was sitting. we practically live in the woods), and just sit there. It took me letting go a few homers in front of the tree for him to finally fly up high enough to see the loft and come in. I don't know if he was just scared, or if he just wasn't the brightest pigeon 

Good luck though. Hopefully it won't take _too_ long to decide what to get and actually get them


----------



## wallflower

Flying flights will kit together with just 2 birds flying,it's bred into them.They'll kit together in the middle of no where.The tipplers will fly way higher than the flights.I've flown both and the hawks like how they all taste! I like the flights because when they fly into the sun it shines through their flights and they almost glow,it looks great.If you want a high flying bird that stays up a long time and will even do some tumbling ,get some Iranian Highfliers.


----------



## ND Cooper

Wallflower, How are they concerning flyoffs-non returns? 10% or more? How often?
ND Cooper, It could'nt be that much, I don't know... Bits of what i've read, tells me that it does happen. Is it a major concern?


----------



## wallflower

ND,sorry which ones? The flights I've flown have homed pretty well.I've had them go out of sight for a while and all end up back in the loft.I gave some to a friend just about 10 miles from me,he let out some of the old birds by mistake and they came right back to my loft. I don't know about the Iranians I haven't flown them long enough yet.Another thing about the flights is that they are just about the best parents that you could find.


----------



## ND Cooper

How about Tipplers? concerning fly offs.
How long did your friend confine the flights, every time i've obtained new birds, I confine for 2 or 3 months. That might be too much, but i'ts worked, except for racing homers.


----------



## wallflower

I've lost tipplers in overflys,but have had some come back up to a couple days later.The only birds that I have lost for good from overflys was Birminghams.He only had them a couple weeks,he was flying young birds that he had gotten as squeakers from me and the old birds got out on accident.


----------



## ND Cooper

Ok, Thats allright with me, that, Tipplers would eventually return home if they got offtrack. I'm not interested in compition flying, now anyways.
I really like the coloring (black+ white) of the NY Flying Flights,  
Do you know if tipplers come in a wide range of colors? I'm sure that they are bred for their abilities.
Tipplerbeni has some cool birds!


----------



## wallflower

ND,I worded the last post wrong,The only time I have lost the WHOLE KIT was with Birminghams.I've had kits of tipplers overfly and gotten some of the birds back,but not the whole kit. As for color,I like the flights best.Black teagers are my favorite,but I also like the red,yellow and dun birds.Tipplers come in a bunch of colors also. If you go on eggbid.com there are quite a few listed with pictures right now.


----------



## ND Cooper

Ok, got it.
I'll check out egg bid, and other places.
I still don't know what breed to get, yet. I have to weigh all the facts, and make a tough decision. I never thought that I'd have a problem like this!  
Thanks everyone for all of the info
ND Cooper


----------



## wallflower

ND, don't forget those are only MY experiences,someone else may have had totaly different results.The only way to find out for sure is to pick some you like and fly them. Good luck with whatever you get!


----------



## ND Cooper

Oh yes, every situation is different, for anybody else.


----------



## Guest

I think you will enjoy any type of birds you get once you get them up in the air .. I have stopped flying my flights an tipplers due to the hawk problem that Im having here ,but when they did fly they both did very well and I lost very few birds ..the trick is to get them started when they are very young and then you will have alot less fly offs from the start


----------



## wallflower

Good point,also fly them pretty hungry at fisrt and get them to trap quick,no hanging around on the board.That's where the hawks like the young birds.


----------



## ND Cooper

I haven't had any hawk problem (here) yet. there is a small sparrow hawk in the neighborhood though. He visited once, and I think he learned that pigeons are too big for him. There are a million sparrows in my neighbors trees every day, and they must keep him occupied enough. But...
Every day is beware of hawk day, reguardless!


----------



## Guest

the problem with coopers hawks is you dont realize that they are there til its too late .. they are totally ambush birds and are very good at what they do .they just sit and wait way out of your sight til your birds are in the air and as your birds are coming down to the trap thats when they strike and they will keep trying til your birds are either in their talons or in your loft .Oh one more thing I have a bazillion grackles and other birds flying around here at all times and my hated cooper buddy will always hit my flock as he prefers pigeon over anything else  bummer it tis


----------



## Arkie

ND Cooper said:


> Can any one tell me if you can fly 10 or less flying flights, like NY flying flights, do they still fly as a flock, in other words, together, or would they have a tendency to fly individually.
> I have seen pictures of NY flying flights, but only in large numbers.
> I don't want to have a lot of birds. Thankyou, ND Cooper


Hi Jim in Ark have a Quote whats the Difference between Flying Flights,
and Domestic Flights Thanks


----------



## Grim

I think domestic flights are a show bird and flying are for performing.


----------



## Guest

*N.Y. Flying Flights*



ND Cooper said:


> Can any one tell me if you can fly 10 or less flying flights, like NY flying flights, do they still fly as a flock, in other words, together, or would they have a tendency to fly individually.
> I have seen pictures of NY flying flights, but only in large numbers.
> I don't want to have a lot of birds. Thankyou, ND Cooper


You can fly flights in any number. The smaller the stock the longer they will fly. I fly 55 birds at present and they will give me anywhere from 2-3 hours without bagging them.
The guys on L.I. can not have large stocks like the guys in the city on rooftops.

There are also way too many Coopers hawks here and the stocks will dwindle rapidly

If you wish to contact me it [email protected]

Rich Bailin


----------



## AngelsWingsloft

*ny flights*

i use the flights to keep my homers in the air and my flights r faster then my homers i never seen the hawks catch them i seen the hawk get my homers ,, i race in the central new york combine ,any bird that could stay in the air over 10 hrs is a good bird[flights],
Rich Bailin is one of the best on the flights [email protected]


----------



## Te Ban

I grew up in NYC and we have had hundreds of flights or only 10-20 flights, and either way they have done very well. I no longer live in NYC, I live in MD, and I have NY flights which I am excited about. I have never flown them out in the country before, but this year will be the first! I know they are going to do very well where we are at. I will keep you informed as to their progress and hopefully take pictures so you can see how they are doing. I have mostly rollers, (mostly crested). I have introduced some Birminghams recently because my rollers all came from one source and apparently they had never had any new intros in 20 years, so I figured they needed some fresh blood. I have 5 Roller lofts up here. I also have nuns, helmets, baldies, tiplers, and miscellaneous.


----------



## RodSD

I am quite intrigued with this flying flights. Can someone give more info? My friend has 2 birds. One of them prefers to be outside the loft than inside.

Info I like to know:
How high can they fly? Maximum flight time?
Homing ability?
Flight speed?
Training and feeding?
etc.,

I've seen one in a pet store that cater to wild parrots. Their eyes and beak cere are definitely different. They seem to look at you as if you owe them something. LOL!


----------



## karijo

RodSD said:


> They seem to look at you as if you owe them something. LOL!


Ha! You nailed it. I'll be sure and walk past them quicker at the next show...


----------



## Guest

*Silver $ kid*

I have 300 flying flights flying. I am from Brooklyn, NY (Bushwick area). I now live in Columbus, Ga. If you r going to fly flights (DON'T BULL****) come with it.


----------



## tonyfas

*flights*



Code:







Snowbird Sue said:


> Hi ND Cooper! Did you do a search on them? I have no idea, but thought by now, some of the seniors would have been posting by now. I would think that googling that breed might give you some idea, a I am of no help so far I hope you find what you are looking for.


sue,
I flew 250 russian high flyers when I was a kid in Brooklyn 40 years ago. My loft was on the roof of our 3 family home in Parkslope. Sometimes them birds would pin and you couldn't see them they were so high. They would stay up for a good hour,hour an a half


----------



## ND Cooper

Two Years Later, 
I have been through some rough spots.

But, I'm Still looking for some good Backyard Flying Pigeons!
I think that I've made up my mind....

I'm originally from Wisconsin, but definately Not, related to Farve!

Pigeons, Pigeons, Pigeons!!!


----------



## shandu187

ND Cooper said:


> I'm also wondering if this breed of bird (NY Flying Flight) would fit into this environment (North Dakota), Wheat farms as far as the eye can see!
> Would they want to have tall city buildings, with windy conditions, I would'nt want to obtain some, just to have them pack their bags and get out of dodge! ND Cooper


yes they will fly together


----------



## calmcool410

I just moved from baltimore md.. i had tipplers there my friend owns a pigeon store in baltimore..if u need anything birds feed etc...rollers 8 tipplers 10 and homers 8 ,,bucks that is. Hit ME UP if u need his number..


----------



## c.hert

The way you talk calmcool410 it seems like it would be a lot of money to get a few high flyers--not knowledgeable about the breed --but I do think they are very beautiful and sleek and I love how their wings are set---how much for a pair? Do they have papers and stuff like that??? Don-t really know.....c.hert


----------



## laughingdog

flying flights are performers, and domestic are for show only sadly. most not in newyork and a lot even there, dont fly their birds at all though, and are mostly show birds, as why most who dont compete in the pigeon wars, dont have good flying birds. the few i have, which im sure are from show stock, even will hover in place up down, and backwards, just like humming bird, for minutes at a time, and theyre recovering from grave illness, and just starting to learn to fly, so im expecting great things from them and just upgraded their pen, and put in nests for my cock and hens. they dont fly as strong or rise as fast as my homer cock, but can maneuver circles around him, and my roller cocks well there is no comparison. only worry is theyre so much more fine and fragile seeming than even my rollers or almost to any ive seen. how do you tell ages of them?

you could try flying oriental rollers, as have seen videos of them chasing hawks, and had what assume show stock mixes, that used to do same with my one performer mix. though only hear of two types the orientals, and an iraq or middle eastern breed, that actively bred to avoid or even chase hawks, and orientals fly in loose small kits (i dont know much or remember name even of other kind), but wouldnt the tight large flocks that flights fly in detour hawks, as seen them left alone by hawks in the bronx area pigeon flying videos (seen a hawk get messed up falling out of a swarm like flock of at least a hundred fliers)???


----------



## BACALA

hi..nd...i had flights back then in b'klyn...we usually had stocks of 100 birds or more...they are beautiful fliers..they do a lot of back flips on windy days...they start flipping out far from the loft...if you dont have a few tipplers to drag them back in you have a what we use to call a roll out...and that's when every loft in site start's hitting your birds and drooping them if there hungry...as for small kit they fly about the same way...only its easyer for the group to drag back to the loft...i have around 20 flights hooking around my house..i live in the suburbs...have no one close by to catch my birds...sometimes you might get a lazy one...take it out of the group..that way it would 'nt hold the others one back...


----------



## laughingdog

so the flights do roll? i never hear that in what can get on them.

my ginger one seems to do that at times more and more all on her own, but real fast and hard twice at least today, and more and more, and the last time today she looked like a fireball just off the ground maybe or on it but stopped/landed on her feet though couldnt tell if she is going sideways or back wards etc but swear at least twice or more was backwards. scared the hell outta my cat! hahahahaha now she would go near that new group of pigeons either.. lol


----------

